# Dark shaft checker?



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

I have recently been handed a lost homing pigeon and have spoken to the owner who is happy for me to keep her as a companion to my homer who has been without a mate as bird flu has made acquiring another bird difficult. This homer is an interesting colour, she has almost a reverse of a checker pattern? I remember seeing something about it at some point but this was ages ago. She is a blue bar piebald, but on some of her wing feathers where the pattern would be she has dark shafts to her feathers. Does this pattern have a name? or is it just the normal check, which as far as I understood is the body colour on the shafts and tip, and the dark colour around the edge of the feather.
please correct me if I'm wrong.
thank you


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the bird? That would make it easier for someone to answer I think.


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Ok will do tomorrow, shes roosting at the moment.


----------

